

9 Reasons Not to Crowdfund Your Next Project - wrongc0ntinent
http://upandrunning.bplans.com/2013/11/14/9-reasons-not-to-crowdfund-your-next-project/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fbplans+%28Up+and+Running%29

======
guozhaonan
I think this makes perfect sense, crowdfunding has many downsides but I do
think that you should be payed before you build your product. By that I just
mean, find potential clients in similar industries and ask what they want
built to simplify their jobs and if they would pay for such a service to
eliminate some pain in their line of work. It's a form of idea extraction that
takes a short amount of time and actually gives your idea some validation as
well as clients once you launch your idea.

